# Drug Tests; Need to Protect Lucrative Job



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I got a cherry gig at a large shipping company, DOT driver. Random drug testing is policy, but I've been there for a long time and only had my initial test, which I figure means I'm long overdue.

I'm a heavy smoker, 4-5 times a day, every day (never before work, tho! Safety first!). Any suggestions/tips on overcoming any random tests I may experience? Thanks a lot!


----------



## slowmo77 (May 10, 2009)

stop smoking mj long before the test. jmo


  i was put on probation not long ago, untill then i was a heavy smoker. 3 or 4 a day easily for years. i tried several detox drinks and pills but it still took over 2 months before i could pass one. time is the only sure way to pass.


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (May 10, 2009)

Well, I'm lookin for some product that I can use to beat a test and still smoke. I heard Urine Luck worked well, but their labs were raided.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 10, 2009)

There are no Magic Drinks or Pills. Lots a water and hope for the best. The only sure fire way is do like I did when I needed my job to feed my family,,,dont smoke. Jobs are reallly hard to come by Bro. I know yur pain man,, but it aint worth loosing yur only source of feeding yourself. Stop smoking untill ya take the test at least.


----------



## slowmo77 (May 10, 2009)

i have friends who have used the 5 day total system flush and they all say it works, but as soon as you smoke again you gotta do another 5 day flush. but like i said in the first post time is the only sure thing


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 10, 2009)

There are no magic tricks.  MJ unlike other drugs which are out of your system in a day or two stays in your system for up to months if you are a heavy smoker.  The reason is that the body stores MJ traces in the fat cells, which show up in your urine for a long period of time as your body overturns it's fat reserves.  The only way to surely remove pot from your system faster is to increase your metabolism.  All drinks and pills do is dilute your urine which will be noticed by the tester and they will make you take a new test (happened to me but fortunately the new test was two weeks later so I was fine).

But hey, when your job is on the line you would try anything right?  Well one more thing to do is this....start working out...a lot.  I have an average build and have always worked out a lot and been in sports, in college I had a buddy that was...let's just say he looked a little like the photo NorCalHal uses.  We were roomates and pretty much smoked together all the time our senior year.  When we were graduating and looking for jobs we quit smoking a month before the year ended so that when we started job hunting we would be clean.  We took our own piss tests once a week just to see if we were getting clean, I was clean after 3 weeks, it took him just over 6.  Start working out!


----------



## Larnek (May 10, 2009)

The work out thing does work, as does excess water etc, but all those do require pre-knowledge of the drug test coming up. From the sounds of your situation is similar to mine, you're gonna need to get clean urine from someone, or fake urine from online, but I've never used that and so couldn't tell you if it really works or not. Maybe someone else has some experience with it.


----------



## cubby (May 10, 2009)

Having owned an over the road transport co. for 20+ years I can say this ,Quit smoking or look for another job! You're gonna' get caught, point,blank,period!You put not just your job at 
 risk but also your employers insurance rate, DOT certification, and interstate commerce standing. When you were hired it was with the agreement that you would not use any banned substances. Be a man of your word, quit smoking or quit driving!
NO SYMPATHY HERE!!!!


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 12, 2009)

You keep toking you going to get caught.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2009)

If PPL get pissed I dont care,, Im gonna say it. 
If you are smoking and taking a chance on loosing your job(your only job) or your freedom,,you deserve what ya get,,and you are MAKING the argument for these freeken Politians,, about addiction.
 I ,,In my life time(im 53) have had to stop smoking many times to feed my family,,WHO is much more important to me then smoking weed. Thats what MEN do who have families,,they do what it takes to take care of thier family.
 If you have no family,,fine,,you hurt no one but yourself if you go to jail or lose your job. But If you have a family and a job that you will lose if they catch you, and you smoke anyway,,,,,then you have a BIG problem,,much bigger then you are willing to admit.


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (May 18, 2009)

That's a 180 degree turn from your last post, cowboy.

No, I don't have a family, it's just me and my dog.


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (May 18, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Having owned an over the road transport co. for 20+ years I can say this ,Quit smoking or look for another job! You're gonna' get caught, point,blank,period!You put not just your job at
> risk but also your employers insurance rate, DOT certification, and interstate commerce standing. When you were hired it was with the agreement that you would not use any banned substances. Be a man of your word, quit smoking or quit driving!
> NO SYMPATHY HERE!!!!



Understood, cubby. But since most employers are drug free, most people who smoke weed and work a legit job are breaking their promise of abiding by the contract they signed.


----------



## smokster (May 18, 2009)

certo works real well. its cheap and in every grocery store. comes in a pack of two. mix one pack with a quart of water and drink it and take a bunch of leaks. it will work


----------



## bustabus (May 18, 2009)

i have used this stuff called pee sure a few times. Once on a random. IT comes with a heat pad. So if you get caught off  guard you can heat the little bottle .  It takes a hour but just drink water to kill the time. MOst times they will give a pink slip togo a testing site . in 48 hrs. It maybe different other places . PEE SURE  worked every time i used it.


----------



## cubby (May 18, 2009)

DontPoutDrinkAStout said:
			
		

> Understood, cubby. But since most employers are drug free, most people who smoke weed and work a legit job are breaking their promise of abiding by the contract they signed.


 


To use the excuse that everyone dose it dose'nt cut it. YOU agreed not to use, what other people do has nothing to do with it. You expect your employer to pay you on time,the full amount, and without complaint. A contract is your WORD. If you can't keep your word then your word is worth nothing, and a man is only worth his word.


----------



## intellenoob (May 18, 2009)

here's what you should do. buy a packet of dehydrated urine and keep it in your wallet. you can also make your own by leaving clean pee out to dry. but this'll still only work if they don't dye toilet water/tell u not to run water


----------



## nikimadritista (May 18, 2009)

I'm not quitting my smoke for any Job!
Glad those tests aren't so popular where I live... :yay: 
Good luck bro!
Try and find a job that suits you...
Be a gardener or something...


----------



## cubby (May 18, 2009)

intellenoob said:
			
		

> here's what you should do. buy a packet of dehydrated urine and keep it in your wallet. you can also make your own by leaving clean pee out to dry. but this'll still only work if they don't dye toilet water/tell u not to run water


 


    Dehydrated Urine!!! If your stooping to this level you have much bigger problems than worrying about a drug test!


----------



## Yoga (May 18, 2009)

When I was young and stupid (and DEAR LORD was I stupid) I had a chance at an amazing job that was being set-up by my dad.  I quit smoking and took the test.  It was close, I almost passed.  But no.  They told me that because my dad had set it up and I was so close that they would forget about the first test and give me another in two days.  I tried some of whatever it is that people sell, didn't smoke and my THC levels were HIGHER than the first test.  Then they couldn't keep it quiet and told Daddy everything.  Me on the couch balling my eyes out, him telling me he is still proud of me.  NO JOB!

Sooo...my point.  Dang, sometimes I have a hard time getting there.  Nothing is 100%, but not smoking.

There is a thread on passing a test.  Catch, you have to know the test is or STOP.

Do you really want to carry urine on you at all times to pass the test?  If you ever want it to be more than you and your dog urine in your pocket it isn't the way to get there.

If you get called in have at least a gallon of water to try to dillute.  This MIGHT buy you sometime to get everything worked out.


----------



## intellenoob (May 18, 2009)

i don't think it's that inconvenient to carry a tiny packet (like a dime bag) of magic pissy dust in your wallet.


----------



## intellenoob (May 19, 2009)

ultimately, though, it boils down to risk/reward. is the risk of getting caught side-stepping the test worth the reward of smoking bud? and you said you already took a test, so you should know the procedure, like if they make you empty your pockets, use dye, or keep you from running water. if they don't, then i think my suggestion is very low risk (forgetting your wallet) and high reward. you could also just smoke every other friday night and work out over the weekend, or every 3rd or 4th week depending on your body fat and metabolism. that's higher risk though. if you've got kids, though, and the dehydrated urine thing wouldn't work (i really think it's air-tight if they don't dye/turn off faucet) you should just quit. good jobs are hard to come by these days.


----------



## cubby (May 19, 2009)

Or possibly step back reconsider such heretofore unpracticed concepts such honesty and pesonal integrity. The only thing worse than being a lieing cheat is being the kind of person who wholeheartedly and enthusiasticly encourages and advises such actions.


----------



## intellenoob (May 19, 2009)

i'd rather cheat an unjust test and enjoy my free time as i enjoy than bend my will to match that of another. i think that by doing this i'm being truer to myself than by stepping in line w/ drug war sensationalism.


----------



## intellenoob (May 19, 2009)

also, i think if an employer uses draconian measures to effectively spy on you and punish you for something you do on your free time, then they deserve to have their insurance rates go up. i'm all for blood tests at work; it's within an employer's rights to expect you to be sober while on the clock, but they should have no say over what you do when they're not paying you.


----------



## cubby (May 19, 2009)

The fact of the matter is that it has nothing to do with being "true to yourself" or being spied on or unjust tests or any of your other selfserving excuses. When you make an agreement you have an obligation to carry through. If you believe a employer has no business being concerned with what you do on your own time DON'T WORK THERE. When you set out to lie and defruad the employer your WRONG. No intellegent, honest person can defend crass deception for personal gain.
Is there a cut off or an acceptable limit to your lieing? Is it readily visible to others or is it fluid depending on whats in it for you? If you're the one being lied to is it still acceptable ? If you believe situational dishonesty is perfectly fine what does that say about your integrity, or obvious lack thereof?
When someone accepts a job with the condition of non drug use they have a choice, accept the job and quit smoking, or continue smoking and find employment elsewhere. But nomatter what you may think, or how warped your sence of rationalization, lieing to your employer or cheating on a drug test is WRONG. And no matter how much "dehydrated urine" you carry around with you or how many tricks you think will get you over, charma will win out, and you will be caught. The old saying still holds true "Honesty is its own reward".


----------



## gary18 (May 19, 2009)

Heres two products that do work, I am in the same line as you, long haul. I smoke when I'm home and if I'm laid over somewhere. Or like now taking some extended time off after 27yrs. Anyway Absolute De-Tox by Spectrum Labs Ph # is 877-876-4938, this works if you know 24hrs ahead of time. For surprizes, I use Quick Fix also by Spectrum, this is a dehidrated synthetic urine that comes in a small pre-mixed pac that you snap the capsule inside, it self heats and mixes 2ozs of clean clean clean, urine. they also have a web site.But I havent been on this site enough to post thier url. Sorry I tryed.  I've used this at least a dozen times, the De-Tox I use if I know about it the day before, like when changing jobs. Corse I havent done that for 7yrs, but I've lent out bottles to friends who where going to apply. Good Luck, keep on Smokin.:aok:


----------



## intellenoob (May 19, 2009)

you don't think it's wrong for an employer to demand this in the first place? it's also inaffective--firing someone for smoking bud at home doesn't increase workplace safety. should an employer be able to have you sign, as a condition of employment, that you won't visit bars, or have oral sex, or scratch your balls? or for them to require you to put cameras in your house so they can check on you, because that is what pee tests boil down to. is it really wrong to lie about something they have no business knowing or controlling? i think this goes under the category of worker's rights vs. employer's rights. in this instance, i think the evil of my dishonesty is outweighed by the evil of the pee test, and made good by it.


----------



## jungle (May 19, 2009)

well, I wanted to share my drug test experience today......after work all the workers went to a work meeting....(they have them about once a month)...five minutes into the meeting, a coworker and I, both marijuana smokers...were asked to go take a drug test...piss test...   The tester, she was cool and out of the blue she said if you drink a lot of water you will pass the test....i've been tested by this person before and the last thing she wants is for people to fail the test....because she was in a hurry i had to start drinking fluids...I couldn't drink no more...I pissed 5 or 6 drops...which was all I could come up with....I passed the test....and after words got sick and threw up how ever many bottles of fluid I drank....It dawned on me that a person who can't piss , is pretty much asked to drink lots of liquids so he can try and piss again, and then gets sick.....anyways while i was throwing up...another worker asked if i was ok and I said I got sick because i drank to much so I could piss. He said just be glad you passed the test thats the main thing....He's right about that...but in a sense....i kind of went through an uncomfortable time, there for awhile whether I had thc in my system or not....throwing up into a toilet because I was full of liquids..because they were supose to help me pee....I threw up 5 or 6 times. 
I was talking to this guy who got tested with me  about some og kush I can get here shortly...and he was telling me they will probly test people at the mtg....then he told me how to pass the test...he passed also...you dip the cup in the toilet wetting the inside...then pee into it...worked for us...oh the reason i couldn't pee was because i used the restroom right before the meeting. I'm definately going to turn my coworker on to some og...he's also a grower..but I've never partied with him...but weve had a lot of discussions about growing and things...


----------



## cubby (May 19, 2009)

It has nothing to do with employee vs. employer rights. If you knowingly and voluntarily enter into an agreement wherein you promiss to abstain from a particular activity you have an ethical obligation to be true to YOUR WORD..
You say the "evil of your dishonesty is outweighed by the dishonesty of the pee test", not so, When accepting employment with this employer he was upfront about the terms of employment. If the conditions of employment are unacceptable, regardless of the conditions, don't accept the job. Accepting the job when you have no intent to live up to the terms of the agreement shows a dicided lack of of integrity on your part. As you yourself said " the evil of your dishonesty", not the company's dishonesty. The company told you upfront of the expectations and tests to ensure compliance There's nothing dishonest in the employers actions. If a person can't, knowingly, carry out the terms of the contract then the person should not agree to.
And in case you didn't know it, drug testing of DOT drivers is mandated by the federal government not the employer.
At the end of the day it has nothing to do with anyones rights, or the efficasy of drug tests, it's simply about the value of a persons WORD. 
Obviously you and I will never agree on matters of honesty and integrity, so I'll just say best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2009)

Hey,,since its just you and the dog,,its all on you,,and the dog.


----------



## cubby (May 19, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Hey,,since its just you and the dog,,its all on you,,and the dog.


 


    Maybe he can get the dog to take the test for him.


----------



## Yoga (May 19, 2009)

I used to be one of very few women who worked at a large company.  They would bring in new hires that would have to travel to get to the work site.  They knew as soon as they got there they would be drug tested.  The "safety" officers heard that a bunch of these guys were having girlfriends and wives that didn't smoke pee for them.  So they started telling these guys as they were waiting that besides drugs they would also test for estrogen and female hormones.

Then if they weren't freaked out enough as it is they would put them all in a room and say "good news, everyone that's here passed the test.  bad news, three of you are pregnant".


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Maybe he can get the dog to take the test for him.


 
My dog wouldnt pass,,thats for sure. He is a pot eater, and sometimes he gets close to me while I smoke and somehow smoke gets blowed in his face. He loves it.


----------



## gary18 (May 19, 2009)

You make many very good points, how about this one? when I started driving there where no pee tests and when they started I did as many suggest I quit for many years.Then came down with prostate cancer and had an implant done to combat this, the implant caused me to vomit for about 3hrs every morning. doing med. mj would cure this, BUT I would have to surrender my cdl. I decided that I would just do it on my own, ( get the mj ), I worked, continuing to turn my 2800-3300 miles a week for 18mos as I fought my cancer. Aside from dairy farming in my youth and the military all I have ever done is drive, now my cancer has returned and again I face the same choices, I'm alittle more prepared this time and am taking some time off to wiegh the options. Ever had to throw up for hours on end, its no fun!!!! Without the mj my wieght loss, damage to my thoat, loss of endurence would have had me in the wellfare line in less then 6mos. Like you I place ALOT of value on a mans word, my own most of all. I'm too old to try a occupation change, a temp disability wont even pay my rent, not everything is [email protected]    Take care and keep your beleifs on a mans word, not enough people have them.


----------



## cubby (May 19, 2009)

gary18 said:
			
		

> You make many very good points, how about this one? when I started driving there where no pee tests and when they started I did as many suggest I quit for many years.Then came down with prostate cancer and had an implant done to combat this, the implant caused me to vomit for about 3hrs every morning. doing med. mj would cure this, BUT I would have to surrender my cdl. I decided that I would just do it on my own, ( get the mj ), I worked, continuing to turn my 2800-3300 miles a week for 18mos as I fought my cancer. Aside from dairy farming in my youth and the military all I have ever done is drive, now my cancer has returned and again I face the same choices, I'm alittle more prepared this time and am taking some time off to wiegh the options. Ever had to throw up for hours on end, its no fun!!!! Without the mj my wieght loss, damage to my thoat, loss of endurence would have had me in the wellfare line in less then 6mos. Like you I place ALOT of value on a mans word, my own most of all. I'm too old to try a occupation change, a temp disability wont even pay my rent, not everything is [email protected] Take care and keep your beleifs on a mans word, not enough people have them.


 


   You have my deepest sympathies on your cancer. That horrible illness runs in my family like blue eyes. 
    There is a world of difference between someone using a substance for medical reasons and someone doing it recreationaly. It should, IMO, be treated the same as prescription meds (wich obviously are not permitted for recreational use either). If there is a legitamate need then by all means do what you need to to live your life at the best quality possible. 
    My statements where intended solely to address the subject of people who accept a position that places restrictions on personal off work activities that are engaged in for reasons of recreation. 
    As a proffesional driver I'm sure you are aware that if you get a DWI in your personal vehicle you can't claim it has nothing to do with the job your paid for.( I'm not suggesting you would ,just an example). Unfourtunately some folks believe they can or should be able to do whatever they want ,free of responsibilities or reprecussions.
    Again I meant no offence to anyone in a difficult situation dealing with their health, and I appologise if thats the way it came off. 
    Take care.


----------



## intellenoob (May 19, 2009)

that's something that would affect job performance though, like a professional athlete having a no-motorcycle clause in his contract. but off the job marijuana use has little effect on any job performance, and certainly far less than recreationaly legal alcohol, which causes hangovers. if you wanna make sure workers are sober at work, pony up and pay for the blood test. i think employers requiring employees to sign a contract saying they will not use marijuana is morally equivalent to forcing employees to swear they are not gay. it's misguided, and it's prejudicial. so i think trying to sabotage them is a good thing.


----------



## cubby (May 19, 2009)

Your logic is misguided. No employer forces a perspective employee to sign a contract. You do so with the understanding that you will refrain from certain behaviors. How much simpler can it be, IF YOU DON'T WANT TO ABIDE BY THE CONDITIONS OF THE CONTRACT, WALK AWAY!!!! Additionaly, eqating marijuana use with being gay is totaly riddiculous, one's a choice, one's a genetic assignment. (do you know wich is wich?). A person can have principles and still enjoy recreational use of eneabrients of thier choice, just don't take a job that requires you to violate your personal constitution. 
Your view is centered completely on selfish, personal concerns. 
Where as your only concerns are ME,ME,ME, you don't understand what I'm talking about, maybe you will when you grow up (FYI being grown up has nothing to do with age). 
take care,bye


----------



## WeedHopper (May 19, 2009)

Man,,I come back and everybody has done went and got way to'''ughhhh'',,,,not high enough. 

Everyone just needs to smoke a bowl and chill,,,but not you,,and ya know who Im talking about.


----------



## intellenoob (May 19, 2009)

so does the decision of the employer to use cheap piss tests that check what you did a week ago instead of expensive, accurate blood tests that aren't gross violators privacy. they dont wanna spend the extra $. they should be illegal. i understand smoking bud isn't the same thing as being gay, but we are both victims of cultural discrimination. employers shouldn't be allowed, legally, to fire you for either. getting a dwi on your own time IS work-related for a trucker, just getting drunk on your own time isn't. getting high on your own time isn't, either. 


sorry cowboy, i have a job i really, really love.  i never smoke at or before work, they dont randomly test but they do if they have any suspicion. i think weed's a very good thing, i use medicinally and recreationally, as my condition doesn't allow me to drink. no sob stories i'd still smoke if i was completely healthy.


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (May 20, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> To use the excuse that everyone dose it dose'nt cut it. YOU agreed not to use, what other people do has nothing to do with it. You expect your employer to pay you on time,the full amount, and without complaint. A contract is your WORD. If you can't keep your word then your word is worth nothing, and a man is only worth his word.



My relationship with my employer, my honor and my word are my business. I am an honest person, and I am a responsible marijuana user. I would appreciate you not jumping to conclusions about my personality based off of short snipets from the internet. Frankly, I would rather you had just kept your opinons to yourself. While I understand the risk I put myself in with my job, my question wasn't about wether or not anyone agreed with my lifestyle.

It's not an excuse; I'm pointing out the odd position you are in with being on a forum that explicitly condones and even encourages the use and manufacture of an illegal substance, and more to the point, posting on a thread about beating drug tests, for any reason; there are drug testing questions involving employment, millitary and sport drug clearance. I find it difficult to understand why my question offends you so much, while other questions about using an illegal substance (and how to get away with it) don't seem to, as far as I can tell after scrolling through a few other threads.

I'm not trying to be a **** or single you out for argument. I'm suprised at your overhwelmingly negative response.


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, friend. Very helpful.


----------



## cubby (May 21, 2009)

DontPoutDrinkAStout said:
			
		

> My relationship with my employer, my honor and my word are my business. I am an honest person, and I am a responsible marijuana user. I would appreciate you not jumping to conclusions about my personality based off of short snipets from the internet. Frankly, I would rather you had just kept your opinons to yourself. While I understand the risk I put myself in with my job, my question wasn't about wether or not anyone agreed with my lifestyle.
> 
> It's not an excuse; I'm pointing out the odd position you are in with being on a forum that explicitly condones and even encourages the use and manufacture of an illegal substance, and more to the point, posting on a thread about beating drug tests, for any reason; there are drug testing questions involving employment, millitary and sport drug clearance. I find it difficult to understand why my question offends you so much, while other questions about using an illegal substance (and how to get away with it) don't seem to, as far as I can tell after scrolling through a few other threads.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a **** or single you out for argument. I'm suprised at your overhwelmingly negative response.


 

   As far as your honor and your word being your busines, they are, untill you put them out in a open forum for critique. Additionaly the legal status of a particular substance has nothing to do with keeping your word. You made an agreement with your employer not to use, that's where your word comes into play. A promise, regardless of what it is, should be followed through. If you had no intention of honoring your word you should not have given it.
   As far as the manufacture and use of an illegal substance, It's apples and oranges. I don't think anyone on this forum supports the present legal status of marijuana. Therefore they, we, I, never gave anyone our word that we would abstain, you did! If you can't work for this company without lieing to them then you should work elsewhere.
   This is essencialy not about drug tests but more about keeping your WORD. 
    I'm an employer and there's very few things more disrespectful than having someone your paying lie to you. An honest days pay for an honest days work, the significant word being "HONEST". It's your face in the mirror.


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (May 21, 2009)

My face in the mirror is all smiles, without any shame about doing what I do on my time. On the clock, different story. But once I'm punched out, I'm a grown man capable of making responsible decisions.

We obviously don't see eye to eye on obeying the rule of an employer versus obeying the rules of our country, so I think it would be best if were agree to disagree.


----------



## Yoga (May 22, 2009)

I just have to say that I really like the way you answered this.  Stated your opinion without getting into a unrinating (I rephrased for you Hick) match.  

Thanks for taking the high road.  Sometimes it is hard in the forum.  Keep us posted on if there is a test.  And what you did to study.

ps...Mods...is using pi$$ing bad etiquette?  In above text seemed appropriate.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2009)

I will say this. If a man is smoking after work or on his days off,,that should be his business,,not his freaken bosses. I have owned mine own Business for 18yrs and I would never get into my guys business of what they are doing on thier own time. Not my concern as long as they show up clear headed for work.
 I suppose your boss should be able to tell ya not to drink beer when your off work,,thats bullshit.
Now,,I dont agree with Smoking and taking a chance on loosing your only sourse of income and putting you and your family at risk of loosing everything and getting kicked out in the street. That I dont agree with.


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (May 22, 2009)

Can I just say for a matter of record that I am completely sober at my job and never even so much as drive my personal vehicle under any substances. I make a commitment to responsible recreation, and hope everyone does the same.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 26, 2009)

I used to be in the army. They wake you at 3:Am ROLL CALL! you knew it was a drug test. 1 hour to get to the formation. We had just smoked the day before. We had a beer machine in the dorm hallway.. pissed.. drank 2 beers.. pissed again. Oh Wait? You can't drink ok.. substitute water but don't over do it. Thats for immediate emergency policy. If you have 2 or 3 days quit smoking night before take an aspirin a vitimin to turn pee yellow and drink 2 or 3 glasses of lemonade or whatever.. Go to bed . When you first wake up pee .. Drink a bunch of water and pee a 2nd time. Take  a multivitamin if you want. Might help with all that water flushing around in your system. You don't want to get depleted of your B1 and stuff.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 26, 2009)

I'd like to just add something pardon me.

I'd rather have a pilot flying our  plane crashing toward the ground who had smoked a few tokes than someone who had 2 beers. As long as it wasn't his first time for either. Then I'd prefer James Bond or Paris Hilton. Depending on who was driving the plane.

Paris Yells out, "This isn't like my stick shift ! Where's the clutch? OOps my heel BROKE!  ! "


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 26, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Having owned an over the road transport co. for 20+ years I can say this ,Quit smoking or look for another job! You're gonna' get caught, point,blank,period!You put not just your job at
> risk but also your employers insurance rate, DOT certification, and interstate commerce standing. When you were hired it was with the agreement that you would not use any banned substances. Be a man of your word, quit smoking or quit driving!
> NO SYMPATHY HERE!!!!



I have to support you 100% though it goes against my grain. I disagree with transportation highway standards but your right you will slip up one day. Thats why I got out of the army. I knew one day I would be caught if I stayed in. Was I an addict? I required my MARIJUANA! No. I didn't like my life structured by someone else.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 26, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Having owned an over the road transport co. for 20+ years I can say this ,Quit smoking or look for another job! You're gonna' get caught, point,blank,period!You put not just your job at
> risk but also your employers insurance rate, DOT certification, and interstate commerce standing. When you were hired it was with the agreement that you would not use any banned substances. Be a man of your word, quit smoking or quit driving!
> 
> 
> NO SYMPATHY HERE!!!!



I have to support you 100% though it goes against my grain. I disagree with transportation highway standards but your right you will slip up one day. Thats why I got out of the army. I knew one day I would be caught if I stayed in. Was I an addict? I required my MARIJUANA! No. I didn't like my life structured by someone else.

Do people performing high wire acts smoke pot? Do they drink alcohol? Do they drink caffeine? Are they all mormons?

Whats this got to do with driving? I drink and smoke? I would love to be a trucker and live on the road .. believe me I have studied it. I had to choose not to because.. I knew I would smoke and wanted to grow this wonderful plant.

So I envy you my Friend. Don't smoke while driving you said so and never have it in the truck.

Wait a sec .. thats a nice motel over  there.


----------

